# Aufführung bei einer Hochzeit



## Korgor (2. August 2017)

Guten Abend,

 

da mein Bruder demnächst kirchlich heiratet, haben wir (Verwandte, Eltern, meine Schwester)

uns heute zusammen getroffen um über eine Aufführung / ein Spiel zu beratschlagen.

Es gab dabei eine hitzige Diskussion mit mir, meinem Onkel und seiner Freundin (Tante in spe),

worauf ich ich dann das Treffen im Streit verlassen habe und mit dem Taxi 60km zu meinen Eltern

gefahren bin (bin mit den Eltern zusammen auf das Treffen), wo mein Auto stand.

 

Es ging darum das jeder ein anderes Volkslied vorträgt, alles playback und den Refrain dann als Karaoke.

Dabei sollte ich mich als gestandener Mann, als so ein Wildecker-Herzbube mit Strumpfhosen

und weiß Gott was alles verkleiden.

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich mache mich doch nicht bei der Hochzeit meines Bruders zum Clown.

 

Zudem haben diese Lieder absolut keinen Bezug auf das Brautpaar.

Wenn wir jetzt ein Gedicht vortragen würden, was wir z.B. immer für runde Geburtstage machen,

welches personenbezogen ist und ich mich dazu nicht verkleiden muss, dann würde die ganze Sache anders aussehen.

Aber für eine Hochzeit ein Gedicht das ist eher etwas für, wie schon gesagt, ein Geburtstag.

(mein Arbeitskollege als Beispiel wurde 60, geht nach Italien in den Urlaub und bald auch in Rente,

da habe ich dann mit ein paar Kollegen ein Gedicht zu diesen Themen verfasst)

 

Meine Schwester und ihr Freund waren von der Idee meines Onkels auch nicht gerade begeistert.

Man sollte, wenn man etwas macht, wirklich etwas auf das Brautpaar bezogenes machen, oder irre ich mich da?

 

Gerade wir als Geschwister oder auch von meinen Eltern so etwas zu verlangen, halte ich für eine Frechheit.

Ich war im letzten Jahr auf zwei Hochzeiten und auch hier wurde nie etwas von der direkten Familie des Bräutigams /

der Braut vorgeführt. Das soll ein Tag der Freude und der Liebe sein, alle sollen glücklich sein / sich gern haben

und niemand sollte zu etwas gezwungen werden, was er nicht machen will.

 

 

 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, was ihr darüber denkt.

 

 

PS: Bin etwas in Rage, verzeit meine Gramatik etc. Fehler.


----------



## Aun (2. August 2017)

war dein onkel besoffen? so ein seltendämlicher schwachfug....


----------



## Korgor (2. August 2017)

Die meißte Zeit ist er das, heute allerdings nicht.

Wie dem auch sei...

 

Aber als ich dann das Haus verlassen wollte, da griff er nach mir.

Körperliche Bedrängung um mich zu hindern zu gehen...

Er hat dann aber gemerkt, dass das keine so gute Idee war.

 

Habe vorhin noch eine Nachricht von meinen Eltern bekommen,

die waren auch ganz entsetzt von ihm.

 

Werde jetzt jeglichen Kontakt zu ihm und seiner Freundin einstellen.

 

 

Edit:

...das hört sich an als wäre es eine Geschichte aus der RTL Nachmittagssendung


----------



## Patiekrice (2. August 2017)

Bin selbst kein Fan von sowas, aber habe auch auf Hochzeiten / Hochzeitsfeiern erlebt, dass so etwas scheinbar Gang und Gebe ist. Geschmecker sind verschieden.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. August 2017)

Naja, als Idee kann man ja sowas einbringen. Wenn es Anklang findet, gut. Aber wenn es auf Ablehnung stößt, sollte man (also in dem Fall dein Onkel) dann auch nicht darauf bestehen und es eskalieren lassen.

Aber jeder tickt halt anders. Wir kennen ja deinen Onkel nicht.


----------



## Nexilein (3. August 2017)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind 90% der Aktivitäten die sich Leute für Hochzeiten einfallen lassen absoluter Unfug.

Die restlichen 10% haben dann immer einen sehr direkten Bezug zum Brautpaar.


----------



## landy5277 (22. April 2020)

Huh, es ist interessant, da nicht viele Leute auf ihren Hochzeiten Spiele und Performances machen wollen. Ich persönlich finde es ein wenig langweilig und nicht so toll. Ich bin gerade dabei, meine eigene Hochzeit zu planen und abgesehen von ein paar Familientraditionen möchte ich etwas sehr Entspanntes und Entspanntes, da wir bereits besorgt und nervös sind, um sicherzustellen, dass alles perfekt ist. Ich diskutiere nicht darüber, ob wir vor oder nach der offiziellen Zeremonie in der Kirche Hochzeitsfotos machen sollen oder nicht. Ich möchte es schon einmal machen und suche gerade einen guten Fotografen. Es ist momentan sehr schwer, jemanden zu finden, da es so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt. Ich habe einen Typen gefunden, den ich mag (er hat einige wirklich schöne Wrks auf seiner Website). Sein Name ist Sergej Koch und er scheint einige wirklich schöne Bilder zu haben und die Gesamtästhetik der Bilder ist irgendwie erstaunlich. Ich habe mich an ihn gewandt und warte derzeit darauf, ob er mir antworten wird, aber wenn ihr gute Fotografen im Sinn habt, schickt mir bitte eine DM


----------

